# Changing my name?



## Breakstone (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello!

 After the recent tragedy of the tsunami, I've just plum felt... uncomfortable posting under this username. Is there a possibility that I could change my name? If not, it's alright, but I just wanted to see my options.

 Thank you!


----------



## BOZ (Feb 1, 2005)

heh... i don't blame you, dude.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 1, 2005)

Sure.  Just let P-kitty or Russ handle the transition.  Post the name you want and they'll make the switch.


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 1, 2005)

Alright. I figure I'll go with the name Breakstone.

And thank you very much.

EDIT: Heh, will you look at that. There's actually a sticky thread about this sort of thing.


----------



## Gez (Feb 1, 2005)

Breakstone CLAY? I propose AlSiH²O.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 1, 2005)

Done!


----------



## Darkness (Feb 1, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> Breakstone CLAY? I propose AlSiH²O.



Clay is broken?


----------



## Gez (Feb 1, 2005)

Not sure about that, but he's undeniably stoned!


----------



## Berandor (Feb 1, 2005)

what about alsih2o2?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 1, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> what about alsih2o2?



Or ClayMore.


----------



## hong (Feb 1, 2005)

I too would like to change my name. Ever since getting my mortgage, I have realised that I have entered a new phase in my life, something reinforced by my realisation that I did not know the name of a single major music act to appear in the last two years. No more for me the carefree wanderings and confused questionings of youth. Instead, I now embrace the privileges and responsibilities that are my due as a full-fledged member of society and contributor to the nation's burgeoning levels of personal debt. To mark this occasion, henceforth I wish to be known as "George". kthx.


----------



## hong (Feb 1, 2005)

hong said:
			
		

> I too would like to change my name. Ever since getting my mortgage, I have realised that I have entered a new phase in my life, something reinforced by my realisation that I did not know the name of a single major music act to appear in the last two years. No more for me the carefree wanderings and confused questionings of youth. Instead, I now embrace the privileges and responsibilities that are my due as a full-fledged member of society and contributor to the nation's burgeoning levels of personal debt. To mark this occasion, henceforth I wish to be known as "George". kthx.



 Actually, I changed my mind.


----------



## Gez (Feb 1, 2005)

Claymore's already taken (as well as claymored and Clay_More).

One may try AlSiH2½O, too.


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 1, 2005)

Eh, nevermind.


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 1, 2005)

A big ol' thanks to Morrus! I really appreciate it.

And Breakstone happens to be my last name! Besides, Alsi and I are clay buddies, you know? We have these secret decoder rings and everything. And when America is in trouble, the common man looks to the skies and sees...

Well, not us.

Probably some birds. And some clouds. Maybe even an airplane or something.

But hey, we'd be busy making clay anyways, so it doesn't really matter.


...yup.


(By the way, had I actually looked in that Sticky Thread first, I would have simply e-mailed an admin and made this whole thing a private manner. But hey, a lesson was learned by all, some fun was had, and in the end, I wound up with a neat username. Thanks again, Morrus!)


----------

